# Mountain Lion?



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

Apparently a mountain Lion was sited a few blocks from us Wed evening. Sparky, a golden, has a doggie door to go out anytime he wants. Maybe 6 hrs, latter (Thurs. early am). Sparky went out. I heard a lot of commotion, barking and growling for about 1/2 min. and then he came running in. I assumed it was the neighbors cat, then I read the paper about the siting. My question, should I be worried? Don't want to restrict him going out at night for who knows how long?


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

I was really hoping to get tome input after all the views. I guess you all have nothing to advise?? Not a simple question.  For now, I guess we'll just keep on, keeping on and not worry??


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

More than likely the cat was just passing threw. I may be a little warry for a few days. But everything should turn back normal. Your dog seems to know when to run and where to run too.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Just my opinion- and not that a cat couldn't take care of the dog quickly- we hunt lions in this state with dogs. Cats don't like large dogs and cats don't like barking. I know I hunt a grouse area that has a cat- don't worry about the dog.


----------

